# pb synchro ICLOUD: bookmarks safari entre ipad et safari



## zarathoustra (16 Mars 2014)

bonjour à tous,

je sollicite votre aide car
j'ai un problème de synchro entre les bookmarks safari entre un ipad et un MBP (mac osx)
il y a de nombre topics dessus (sur macg et ailleurs); j'en ai déjà lu beaucoup et je viens vers vous car je pense que j'ai un problème spécifique que je n'arrive pas à lever (peut etre une evolution des parametres)

*systèmes en question:*
a. un ipad sous 7.1 est connecté par icloud. Dans réglages / icloud sont cochés : contacts / calendriers/rappels / safari / localiser mon ipad
 => c'est de cet ipad que je veux "récupérer les bookmarks" pour les mettre sur les autres machines
b. un MBP sous mac OSX 10.6.8

*Réglages:*
1. lorsque l'ipad est connecté au mbp, dans Itunes/ info / Autres : Bookmarks il y a marqué ceci :
"vos favoris sont synchronisés avec votre ipad over the air de icloud
les régagles over the air sont à paramétrer depuis votre ipad"

2. lorsque je vais dans l'ipad, réglages / icloud
je retourne sur la page que je vous ai décrite initialement
et il y a safari coché mais rien sur les bookmarks

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée? je tourne en rond total, lol, 
je me dis qu'il y a peut etre des choses à faire sur le safari du mac osx mais bon....

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Optimistic2 (16 Mars 2014)

Il me semble que le problème vient du fait que tu es en 10.6.8.
Je suis dans le même cas et en cherchant, à-priori, ce n'est possible qu'à partir de *10.7.4*, qui installe iCloud dans les préférences système, et c'est ici que les réglages se font.

Voici un lien qui explique comment faire


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Mars 2014)

Optimistic2 a dit:


> Il me semble que le problème vient du fait que tu es en 10.6.8.
> Je suis dans le même cas et en cherchant, à-priori, ce n'est possible qu'à partir de *10.7.4*, qui installe iCloud dans les préférences système, et c'est ici que les réglages se font.
> 
> Voici un lien qui explique comment faire



salut à toi,

oue, merci, ca doit etre ca alors
je vais alller (d'ici deux jours) sur un 10.7 pour voir si c ca, et je te le dirai

merci pour ta remarque fort pertinente


----------



## Optimistic2 (16 Mars 2014)

You're welcome !


----------

